# Positive result of antibody of giardia



## spockally (Mar 7, 2011)

I don't even know if I am speeling "giardia" correct... Please correct me if I am wrong  My recently adopted kitty, Tora, has been having loose stool. We had tried Profendor to treat positive active round worm (now negative), plain yogurt, canned pumkin, Proviable (probiotic) and nothing worked to make it firm. I changed his diet completely to grain-free and added Wellness wet food. When he started eating Wellness beef wet food, his stool had significant improvement. (After that, I let him try Natural Balance chicken/green pea and duck-green pea limited ingredents wet food, then it got bad again...now he is back to Wellness) So, I took his sample to the vet for the third time. As the same as the second test, he was negative for all active parasites but positive for antibody of giardia. although the vet I spoke to before after the second test said it is not necessary to treat antibody of giardia, the vet that I spoke today after the 3rd test says Tora should be on Panacur, dewormer to treat giardia. The reason is that 1. the negative result for active giardia might be positive because the antibody shows positive 2. we have two other cats and they will be infected if Tora is really still positive..... I am confused. I thought "then what is this test for if it is not that reliable?" I have been separating Tora from othe two cats to use different litter box. After his stool got better with grain free diet with canned food, I thought that they can share the same litter box.... I do not want to treat him with medication if it is not really necessary but at the same time I do not want other kitties to get infected IF Tora still had giardia especially one of them has hyperthyroid..... Is there anyone who knows a lot about parasites or had similar experience? I do appreciate any input to this matter! THANK YOU


----------



## spockally (Mar 7, 2011)

Just to let you know who read the above, I found Tora outside. Since he is very very friendly to us, I assumed he belonged to somebody. But nobody claimed for him so I adopted him. I am not sure how long he had been living outside. Ever since I adopted him in the middle of Feb, he is an indoor cat. But before that, who knows.....


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

My cat Mia just got over a bout of Giardia. That's some smelley diaharrea. She was fine about 3 days after starting flagyl. Get the kitten to the vet. They dehydrate quickly from the diaharrea.

All is well now with Mia. It's very contagious and I had to keep my cats seperated with seperate goxes for a few days. She was back to sharing a box.

See the thread I have about it within the last 2 - 3 weeks where I typoed "Giardi" in the title.

'Mia Has Giardi"


----------



## littlebee (Mar 1, 2011)

Good morning, Spockally! Hope your litter box is pleasant today. 

I looked around, and the most helpful thing I found was this article from Purdue University: Intestinal Giardiasis. It still doesn't say that antibodies mean a positive test that should be treated, but it hints at it:

"_The only means by which a definitive diagnosis of giardiasis can be made is to demonstrate the actual parasitic agent. This diagnosis is established by identification of cysts and, less frequently, trophozoites in in fecal specimens. Trophozoites can be visualized by direct smears of diarrheal feces. Fecal flotation using zinc sulfate should be used to concentrate Giardia cysts. The passage of cysts is, to some extent, sporadic; therefore, *a suspected patient should not be considered negative for Giardia until three consecutive negative examinations have been completed. * Lugol’s iodine solution can be used to stain both the trophozoites and cysts, making them easier to identify. Giardia antigens in the feces of an infected animal may be detected via indirect and direct immunofluorescent assays using monoclonal antibodies, and by direct fluorescent assays._
_ Treatment for giardiasis in humans includes quinacrine, metronidazole or furazolidone. Metronidazole is the drug of choice for treatment of giardiasis in dogs. Other drugs that may be used for canine infections are tinidazole and quinacrine. Metronidazole, febantel, fenebendazole or albendazole may be used to treat infected cats; however, optimal and efficacious drug treatment in cats has not been well established._
_ Determination of the immune response of dogs to Giardia has yet to be determined. Because most infections are usually self-limiting, many researchers suggest an acquired immunological resistance to the parasite. Epidemiologic research suggests that previous contact with Giardia may serve to increase resistance to re-infection. Although the exact mechanism of immunity is not completely understood, humoral immunity is considered to be important in the elimination of Giardiatrophozoites from the host intestine. Immunologically naïve and immunocompromised hosts have been found to be more vulnerable and also suffer more severe and chronic infections. Research has shown, in experimentally infected humans and animals, that the immunocompetent host produces specific mucosal and serum antibodies against both cystosolic and surface Giardia antigens. The cellular immune system does not play a direct role in parasite clearance._
_ There is currently a commercially available vaccine against Giardia in the United States. This vaccine has been demonstrated by researchers to be effective for prevention of clinical signs of giardiasis and reduction of cyst shedding in dogs and cats. Vaccination of companion and farm animals helps not only to reduce zoonotic transmission, but also to reduce both interspecies and intraspecies transmission."_

Hope that helps a little bit! Keep us posted!


----------



## Lieke (Jan 12, 2011)

I think the above comment sums it up really well. Here is my personal giardia experience.

My adopted kitty, Major, had giardia as well. Very stinky, loose stools. We thought it was just stress; since giardia comes in stages, sometimes he would have ok stools. But when our other cat, Dal, got the loosies and stinkiness as well, we knew it was vet time.

We had a week long prescription of metronidazole, bathed the cats (NEVER again, haha) and we cleaned our house like crazy. We really went at it, since medications doesn't always work. 

I would get all of them to be treated, including, again, Tora. Just to be sure, it's so contagious...Those giardia cysts can stay alive outside the body for a really long time. But that is my opinion, and I understand that medications isn't everybodies preference. Good luck with it!


----------



## spockally (Mar 7, 2011)

Dear Dave ph, Littlebee and Lieke:

Thank you so much for sharing giardia experience and all the information! I read the thread as well as the link Dave ph attached. The info that Littlebee searched (*** I am just about to cry ****because I am really touched that you are soooo nice to search info like that for me and Tora! THANK YOU  )After I read everything you and other posters said and all the information from the link, I spoke to the vet who said I do not need to treat with Panacur as long as his stool became normal. Since Tora was on metronidazole as well (I forgot to tell you on the original posting), she does not think it is necessary to treat him for antibody with Panacur. BUT, she admits that there is a chance for him to be carrying the active giardia although the active giardia came back negative. I cannot really take a chance with other two kitties. Plus, I got my son's allergy test result back today and found out that he is now allergic to cats When he was three yrs old, he was not allergic to cats, so it was ok to adopt one more, I thought..... Anyhow, for his sake (he has mild asthma as well as allergy to dust) as well, I thought that I need to get rid of antoher litter box from our powder room asap. In order to expedite the process and play it safe for other two kittes and humans, it is the best to treat Tora now. Wait 5 more days and let them share the same litter box with no fear  That is what I am hoping for.... I just pray Tora can take the medicine, Panacur, though.... He was such a pain to give metronidazole before that I need to put the med in tuna water....
I will pick up the med today and let him start this evening with his dinner  You all helped me a lot to determine what is the best for all of us here. THANK YOU SOOOOO MUCH FOR YOUR HELP!!! It means a lot to me  Have a great day!
PS... LIttlebee! I will talk with you more on another thread  give hugs and kisses to Littlebee and Sabine  I m glad that Sabine likes to eat wet food with Parmesan cheese! It is my kids' favorite, too


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

Mia had the liquid metronidazole and then switched to a flagyl pill because the metronidazole was so hard to administer.

If you want to know how much fun I had with that you can read the thread "World's worst pet sitter needs transfusion" or you could just guess from that title. There was blood....but not kitty blood.

I've been cleaning and re-cleaning for weeks even though we caugt it early in Mia before it went cystic. My Vet called it "an absolute nightmare" when it goes cystic.


----------



## spockally (Mar 7, 2011)

Dave ph:
I do agree with you about giving metronidazole to kitties.... It IS pain!!!! Tora is a big cat, well not over weight (he weighs about 12 lbs) but has very good muscle, so even my husband holding him by wrapping him with towel, it was just hard.... I will read your transfusion threat when I have more time!! I googled about "flagyl" and noticed that "flagyl" is the same as metronidazole but it just comes in pill form, is that correct? Administering the pill must be hard as well.... did you just pop it into her mouth? Or, did you use pill pocket? BTW, what is "it goes cystic"? I know I should do my own research but I was wondring if you can tell me  It must be something scary 

I started giving Tora panacur by mixing it with small amount of wet food. I was glad that he ate it all! His stool is much better these days so I hope the med does not have any bad side effect on his stool. I cannot wait til he is done with this med and can finally share the litter box with others. It has been over two months.... it was long journey. thank you again for your help


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

I think she has it again. 

My vet was fine with the pill. I think she gave me the liquid because I'd had problems with the pills in the past. I didn't hear till later that it foams when it hits saliva so you have to push it far back in the throat.


----------



## spockally (Mar 7, 2011)

What do you mean by "I think she has it again"? do you think Mia has giardia again? Is she having diarrhea? I hope she is okay...


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

I found what looks like diaharrea in a spot shortly after she was there last night. And another spot by the box.

I picked up meds from my vet this morning. I layed out a thin layer of litter this morning so I can see what's happening. Don't laugh but I went thru the box last night with a spoon but couldn't tell if it was loose stool or pee in the box. I also sniffed her butt. When she had it before (and in the past) she had a sever case of stinky butt. Not so now. 

I've gotta be strong. She was terrfied by me after the last round of meds but if she's sick she'll be confined to the bathroom and pilled and pro-bioticed every day.


----------



## littlebee (Mar 1, 2011)

Dave_ph said:


> I found what looks like diaharrea in a spot shortly after she was there last night. And another spot by the box.
> 
> I picked up meds from my vet this morning. I layed out a thin layer of litter this morning so I can see what's happening. Don't laugh but I went thru the box last night with a spoon but couldn't tell if it was loose stool or pee in the box. I also sniffed her butt. When she had it before (and in the past) she had a sever case of stinky butt. Not so now.
> 
> I've gotta be strong. She was terrfied by me after the last round of meds but if she's sick she'll be confined to the bathroom and pilled and pro-bioticed every day.


Is it okay that I laughed, just a little bit? It was partly an entertained laugh, partly sympathetic, and partly maniacal. So not at all derisive.

We need to ask the moderators to set up a new litter box forum, for those of us in the litter-sifting, butt-sniffing club. 

I hope she's okay, the poor girl. Be strong, Dave. The force is with you.


----------



## littlebee (Mar 1, 2011)

spockally said:


> Dave ph:
> I do agree with you about giving metronidazole to kitties.... It IS pain!!!! Tora is a big cat, well not over weight (he weighs about 12 lbs) but has very good muscle, so even my husband holding him by wrapping him with towel, it was just hard.... I will read your transfusion threat when I have more time!! I googled about "flagyl" and noticed that "flagyl" is the same as metronidazole but it just comes in pill form, is that correct? Administering the pill must be hard as well.... did you just pop it into her mouth? Or, did you use pill pocket? BTW, what is "it goes cystic"? I know I should do my own research but I was wondring if you can tell me  It must be something scary
> 
> I started giving Tora panacur by mixing it with small amount of wet food. I was glad that he ate it all! His stool is much better these days so I hope the med does not have any bad side effect on his stool. I cannot wait til he is done with this med and can finally share the litter box with others. It has been over two months.... it was long journey. thank you again for your help


Well, it will be good to remove the possibility of Giardia from the mix entirely. And then you can focus on diet...since he's shown such big improvement with the grain-free food already, maybe, once this medication is done, he'll have perfect poos!!! How exciting!!!

I'm glad he took his first dose without fuss...whew. Hope it hasn't upset his tummy.

I was glad to look up that info...I'm a librarian, so looking stuff up is what I do! And you and I have been suffering together for weeks now! 

Keep us posted!!


----------



## spockally (Mar 7, 2011)

Dave Ph:

I am sorry to hear that Mia is back on the medication again.... it is not fun to give med to kitties  I am actually relieved to know that somebody else besides me on this planet that sniffs kittie's butt  Tora used to have smelly bottom and I did not know why and later found out that he had roundworm, so it is good indicator! And I am glad that Mia's bottom is nicely smelled  I hate my kittie to be confined but for the sake of other kitties and humans it is necessary until things are resolved. I do hope Mia recover asap and her diarrhea stops! Keep us posted!


----------



## spockally (Mar 7, 2011)

Littlebee:
Yes, I agree with you that we need another thread dedicated to owners who do not mind sniffing the butts, have been busy cleaning the bottom-prints/smears and the first thing in the morning to think about after waking up is how to come up with new solution/strategy to tackle this poop situation 

You are absolutely right about removing the possiblity of giardia. After the med is done, I can focus on diet only as you said! I need to see some light in this dark tunnel.... someday 

So you are librarian! I just came back from public library now  My kids LOVE to read and I check out tons of books for them  No wonder you are always organized and can perform thorough research  Now I will check your another thread about wet food!


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

Yep, a litterbox forum. Here's what I posted this morning at 12:30 AM in the "Mia has Giardis" threat that no one reads.

" I never thought I'd be up at 12:30 AM going thru a litter box with a spoon trying to differentiate loose stools from pee but I am. Using very little litter and changing it 2x a day makes that easier. 

I never though I'd be looking closely at and sniffing kitty butts but I am in the hope that it was just a little overeating ralph up.

Fay gave me an indignant look when I sniffed her butt. Mia was okay with it."


----------

